# Hours are taking massive plunge soon why ?



## Clementine

Why are hours getting cut ? At my store anyways from what I found out from one of the higher ups who told me... Hours are taking a massive dive week after next one. Is this Target trying to get money back from that temporary 2 dollar raise ?


----------



## SallyHoover

At my store, Target also has a history of cutting hours on the schedule and then realizing that week that they need more coverage so they spend the whole week scrambling to get TM to agree to come in when not scheduled or to stay beyond the scheduled shifts.


----------



## Yetive

Hours were not cut exactly.  
Because of the massive number of online orders, every store got relief payroll for April.  Stores had lots of people go on LOA.  This gave anyone who wanted hours all they could handle.  HQ panics and tells your store to hire.  Then realized that there won't be as much online business as they had expected, but your store has already hired people.  People start returning from leave.  Now, there are a lot more mouths to feed from the same pot.  I imagine most stores will start cutting loose the seasonals.


----------



## Louiethe3

Over the past 24 hours I've wrote 3 different schedules for next week in my calendar. Yep, can't make up their mind if their taking away or giving.


----------



## Anelmi

Which sucks for the seasonal TMs who still don't have their other jobs to go back to....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Stick to the wall schedule. Assume nothing.


----------



## jackandcat

Anelmi said:


> Which sucks for the seasonal TMs who still don't have their other jobs to go back to....


Assuming the seasonals aren't teenagers with no prior work history, if they have enough hours to apply for UI they will reap a financial bonanza for the next 3 months since Congress and Mr. Trump authorized each weeks UI benefits be supplemented with an additional $600/week.  Maybe those laid-off seasonals will be laughing at the Target hourly TMs who are making less than that...


----------



## Poofresh

Best time to relax. Should've saved up.  This is the time of the year where it's slow


----------



## Rarejem

PeeFRESH said:


> Best time to relax. Should've saved up.  This is the time of the year where it's slow


It's starting to become the mantra....  "this is the time of the year where it's slow..."  I remember when that was mid January to mid March, now it's January to August.  It's hard to save up when the bills still need to be paid.


----------



## jackandcat

Rarejem said:


> It's starting to become the mantra....  "this is the time of the year where it's slow..."  I remember when that was mid January to mid March, now it's January to August.  It's hard to save up when the bills still need to be paid.


  You have a point. We used to have two separate slow periods, the second being from mid-May to the "dog days of summer" at the end of July. But we still gotta keep hiring new TMs, even if it means cutting the hours of existing TMs.  I've actually done okay during these cycles and can usually pick up an extra shift during hard times, but YMMV and ASANTS.


----------



## CeeCee

This must vary by location. I don’t know anyone at my store that I talk to that has had their hours cut. We added hours last week and have beat our sales goal every day for the past two months despite closing two hours earlier than last year. Heck, I think we beat our sales goal on Thursday by almost $100,000.
Online orders are thru the roof. Almost everyone that is willing to cross train at my store can pick up hours picking or packing orders.


----------



## Far from newbie

CeeCee said:


> This must vary by location. I don’t know anyone at my store that I talk to that has had their hours cut. We added hours last week and have beat our sales goal every day for the past two months despite closing two hours earlier than last year. Heck, I think we beat our sales goal on Thursday by almost $100,000.
> Online orders are thru the roof. Almost everyone that is willing to cross train at my store can pick up hours picking or packing orders.


sure, last week/this week good.  Have you looked ahead at the new schedule ?
even though sales are good and we are busy, there are 2 other factors in play now:
1. Some seasonals still here sharing hours with returning loa tm’s - pie cut into more pieces
2. Pay increases in effect - same payroll dollar bucket means fewer hours to schedule to stay at the same cost.


----------



## CeeCee

I didn’t look at every page of the new schedule but I took a pic of the page that had my schedule on it. Out of 12 TMs 7 are scheduled more than 30 hours. (Only one of them is a TL.) Only 3 TMs are at 20 hours or less and I know one of those has very limited availability. 

Sorry about hours being cut at your store. I guess it all depends on location.


----------



## sunnydays

we haven’t made sales on a single day since mid march and in fact have been down 15-30% every day  so starting next week hours are being cut 30-40% in every workcenter


----------



## seasonaldude

My store is making sales. We're way over forecast. Fulfillment comp is 300-500% everyday. Originated comp is 40-50% daily. Hours have been cut severely. Since inbounds went overnight, GM is down to the TLs and (on some days) one TM. Beauty is there for 4 hours a day. Tech gets a mid. Style is down to 2 TMs in the late morning/afternoon and another one at night. It's brutal.


----------



## Anelmi

Yep it’s the overnights that are killing us now. Not just in payroll but lack of bodies dayside for sales floor.


----------



## sunnydays

we never even went overnight lol


----------



## Yetive

Week 1 May, we have way more hours than week 1 March.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

At least front end and flex of my store are not being cut. We have 6-7 people at the desk on weekends (Black Friday level) to handle all the OPUs and DUs. (Mind you, we only have four registers there!)


----------



## dcworker

starting to do 200,000 boxes per day looks like shortage over


----------



## Psyfire

Rarejem said:


> It's starting to become the mantra....  "this is the time of the year where it's slow..."  I remember when that was mid January to mid March, now it's January to August.  It's hard to save up when the bills still need to be paid.


I don't think this year will ever have a slow time period. I was really looking forward for it to slow down so I could get more accustomed to a lot of things more easily and relaxed.


----------



## RandomTM007

Hours are still fairly high at my store - even on latest schedule. Plus, we're still hiring. We've had 3 orientations this week.


----------



## sunnydays

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At least front end and flex of my store are not being cut. We have 6-7 people at the desk on weekends (Black Friday level) to handle all the OPUs and DUs. (Mind you, we only have four registers there!)



most i have is 2 :{


----------



## Clementine

Only got 24 hours for week after next week.... I usually get 36-37 hours so quite a massive hit.......


----------



## Rarejem

sunnydays said:


> we haven’t made sales on a single day since mid march and in fact have been down 15-30% every day  so starting next week hours are being cut 30-40% in every workcenter


We are making sales and hours were slashed.  We were told it was to make up for all of the stores where sales are down.  THANKS! lol


----------



## Anelmi

Sales through the roof but style and beauty slashed. Front end cut but only a bit. We also didn't hire any front end seasonal TMs (other than cleaners) so that might be why we are still getting decent hours.


----------



## sunnydays

Rarejem said:


> We are making sales and hours were slashed.  We were told it was to make up for all of the stores where sales are down.  THANKS! lol



lol sorry =(


----------



## Yetive

They will look at originated sales to determine if you get more hours.  Losing all kind of money shipping food and tide (and free weights).  Originated = hours.


----------



## Anelmi

What does that mean @Yetive? Does that mean in-store sales only?


----------



## Yetive

Yes.  Originated sales are in-store sales.


----------



## Psyfire

Hours for Tech at my store was cut severely, along with what I'm reading almost all stores. Even though Tech purchases are through the roof here and the trucks generally contains street-dated merch that should be dealt with ASAP and items that need to be brought out to the floor with proper security. Okay.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

sunnydays said:


> we haven’t made sales on a single day since mid march and in fact have been down 15-30% every day  so starting next week hours are being cut 30-40% in every workcenter


Do you not have sfs?  Only a few pack stations?  What are your state restrictions?  We have 8 pack stations and get 8000 orders a day plus a TON of drive ups. The damn horn honks every few minutes all day. All “nonessential” stores had to close here so other than Walmart Kroger menards Target and Lowe’s, everyone else is closed. Our sfs sales is more than Instore sales, and Instore sales only dipped about 25,000 a day. So we make sales by around 100,000 a day every day.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

sunnydays said:


> we never even went overnight lol


Us either. We took 2 trucks Thursday Friday and Saturday. 1 today. Came in at 4am each day and 6 am today.


----------



## sunnydays

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Do you not have sfs?  Only a few pack stations?  What are your state restrictions?  We have 8 pack stations and get 8000 orders a day plus a TON of drive ups. The damn horn honks every few minutes all day. All “nonessential” stores had to close here so other than Walmart Kroger menards Target and Lowe’s, everyone else is closed. Our sfs sales is more than Instore sales, and Instore sales only dipped about 25,000 a day. So we make sales by around 100,000 a day every day.



no sfs sadly


----------



## Anelmi

^^ then that’s why. Too bad bc SFS is why my store is crushing it.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

Any time Target (or most businesses) expend a large quantity of money, or announce something that logically leads to them expending large amounts of money, expect hours to be cut.

I'm not going to do the legwork, but if you want to go look - you can easily see the correlation.  A example is expenditures on SCO tied to the wage increases, followed by front end cuts.  It all follows a logical curve.

I would imagine as Target is expending money paying hazard pay, they will cut payroll to compensate.  When all of this insanity is over, payroll will increase but not quite to the level it was.  Scarcity is a key driver of innovation.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

sunnydays said:


> no sfs sadly


Ah. That sucks. That’s our saving grace.


----------



## Fyi

If you live in a state that offers partial unemployment benefits and your hours have been cut.  
FILE FOR PARTIAL UNEMPLOYMENT!!!!
If you qualify for any amount you will also be eligible for the federal $600 unemployment which lasts until June 30th.


----------



## lucidtm

seasonaldude said:


> My store is making sales. We're way over forecast. Fulfillment comp is 300-500% everyday. Originated comp is 40-50% daily. Hours have been cut severely. Since inbounds went overnight, GM is down to the TLs and (on some days) one TM. Beauty is there for 4 hours a day. Tech gets a mid. Style is down to 2 TMs in the late morning/afternoon and another one at night. It's brutal.



Ours is similar. For May hours were cut even more and we've been told that maybe the 3rd or 4th week they'll be able to add some more in. I'm in beauty and our shifts are all mid-day now, one a day and only between 6-7 hours (11-6 or 11-7). Our store sales are through the roof and beauty alone hits goal before 2pm (3pm on a "slow" day). The area is always trashed now and we're so busy filling in for Tech and cashier + answering the phone that we don't have time to push let alone zone. Also, reshop? LOL no time..

The last week of April I picked up enough beauty shifts to be at 40 hours. One day three of us were on and they also had someone at night catch up on our repacks for us. We're still not caught up. If we could stick to our area rather than constantly having to cashier (Tech is usually only for that persons 30 min break so it's not bad) we'd be a little better off. We only have one actual cashier on in addition to self checkout and one person at guest services. We're so busy they need at least 2 more cashiers on all day, 3 would be better. Wishful thinking lol I'm just tired of being a cashier more than I'm on the floor. /endwhine


----------



## qmosqueen




----------



## jackandcat

A generation ago, from conversations with retired folks who worked in retail during the 1960s and 1970s, many of the regular workaday jobs in retail stores had a fixed 40-hours-a-week schedule.  This was particularly true at places like hardware stores, drugstores, lumber yards, appliance and electronics dealers, and (if memory serves me correctly) some department stores like Sears.  I don't know if this commitment to 40-hours-per-week for regular store employees ever was the case at Target, nor do I know exactly when most retail businesses switched over to hourly-only staff for workaday jobs in the stores, this might have been in the 1980s.  Just a little stroll through the history of retailing....


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

jackandcat said:


> A generation ago, from conversations with retired folks who worked in retail during the 1960s and 1970s, many of the regular workaday jobs in retail stores had a fixed 40-hours-a-week schedule.  This was particularly true at places like hardware stores, drugstores, lumber yards, appliance and electronics dealers, and (if memory serves me correctly) some department stores like Sears.  I don't know if this commitment to 40-hours-per-week for regular store employees ever was the case at Target, nor do I know exactly when most retail businesses switched over to hourly-only staff for workaday jobs in the stores, this might have been in the 1980s.  Just a little stroll through the history of retailing....



Prior to when I left, I was in charge of replenishment, I had multiple (5) full time 40 hour employees, 3 on flow 2 on backroom.  My refusal to stop scheduling them full time hours was a huge issue for my SM and some of the strain it caused was one of the key drivers in my leaving.

Also she was a complete shit SM who once told me "I don't need to understand the flow process to manage it" but that's beside the point.


----------



## Psyfire

Does anyone know how long this potentially will be? I've heard it will go into June as well


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Through July or August, IMO.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yeah my guess is until BTS (which hopefully will happen)


----------



## Greenandred

At the end of the day I was informed by my leadership that the company realized its mistake and that Market hours would be increased effective immediately because the virus is not over. I am allowed to work normal full hours in P-Fresh again.


----------



## Far from newbie

jackandcat said:


> A generation ago, from conversations with retired folks who worked in retail during the 1960s and 1970s, many of the regular workaday jobs in retail stores had a fixed 40-hours-a-week schedule.  This was particularly true at places like hardware stores, drugstores, lumber yards, appliance and electronics dealers, and (if memory serves me correctly) some department stores like Sears.  I don't know if this commitment to 40-hours-per-week for regular store employees ever was the case at Target, nor do I know exactly when most retail businesses switched over to hourly-only staff for workaday jobs in the stores, this might have been in the 1980s.  Just a little stroll through the history of retailing....
> [/QUOTE
> 
> My thoughts on why this is true:
> 1. Retail jobs used to be respectable and held by adults with families to support.  Hence, they were reliable employees, compensated and treated well.
> Fast forward to a time when “Every child MUST go to college“ to earn a wage that supports a family and .....
> 2.  Revolving door of temp. Employees, kids that didn’t ‘need‘ this job calling out at will, lots of ‘this us a temporary stepping stone for me.....
> 
> ‘Both are ways how we got where we are today.
> Retail needs more individual bodies to cover and they all can’t be full time, loss of a part time employee is easier to cover.


----------

